# Ok now that's just gross!



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Today I went looking at a ND buck. Yes, I know bucks stink, I have one. (a Boer) And, yes I know they have some....shall we say.... bizarre ...rituals. But holy cow!!!!! This guy was seriously showing off! He reeked so bad my throat kept getting tighter and he was doing all kinds of vile things to his wether friend and was starting to make eyes at me! I literally never even put a finger on him and I still smell from just being near him. I think he was supposed to be white, but with the mud and him just being a buck, he was pretty scary looking! poor fellow. I am now thinking that maybe this was not such a grand idea. I can't imagine a place on my property far enough away from my house! LOL. My little calico goat will just have to go out to be bred or stay here and keep being a pet.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Not all bucks have a repulsive odor.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like you found a pretty rank buck -- I would look for another


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:laugh:hlala: That is funny, yes some are a lot worse then others. I had a white boy that was brown on his left side, but you know i would still go up and kiss them, they were still my babies. 

By the way, you do kind of get use to the smell.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...some bucks are way nastier than others...thankfully my boys are on the mild size....I too give nose kisses..Amos is very loving..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

mine are not rutty stinky too bad right now, but they are still 'peeing on them selves' eeeww. Makes it hard to want to hug a peed on goat.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I think you found a pretty rare specimen. Most ND bucks, at least the ones I have encountered, aren't nearly that bad. My current buck is as sweet as can be and hardly stinks at all - though maybe it's just that I've gotten used to his perfume.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerian bucks can be especially bad. But if he's a good one...I wouldn't pass him by just because of the smell...unless where he will be located might be an issue near your house, neighbors, etc. Your does sure would love him!  :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh dear :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, some are real stinkers.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess I just don't care how bad they stink or I've just gotten used to it. My Pygmy buck who is normally a very light caramel (off-white), is currently very yellowy-brown during the winter when we don't bathe him. I still love to pet him and give him hugs and kisses. He's just such a sweetheart. But yes he can get pretty frisky with his buck roommate. Still wouldn't trade him for nothing.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I have two Nigi bucks and they're like night and day. One thinks he's Mr. Macho Man, so stinky, always flirting with the girls through the fence, both mine and the little pygmy doe next door. And the poor wethers, I feel so sorry for them!! My other buck, is not quite as big as him, and he's always been so much more mellow. In fact we call him the "surfer dude", he even has a forelock that hangs over his eyes, that completes the look! He likes the ladies, just as much as the other buck, but he's not as stinky or domineering. Maybe because that spot is already taken!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmmmm well, the smell has faded. I went out and hugged my Boer buck gave him a big kiss on the nose and promised to love him forever. Now I stink again, just more softly. Ok so maybe I'll keep looking, as long as all Nigis aren't so rank.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard Boers are less stinky than most buck breeds. I'm jealous :laugh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol, just the other day I was commenting to my work mate how lucky I am cos I've never owned a buck that liked to aim his wee at me. 

Went home, fed the bucks, Kodiak (nubian buck) came over for a cuddle, I gave him a scratch thinking "aw, nice, you arent usually this cuddly" and then he wee'd all over my leg.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

keren said:


> lol, just the other day I was commenting to my work mate how lucky I am cos I've never owned a buck that liked to aim his wee at me.
> 
> Went home, fed the bucks, Kodiak (nubian buck) came over for a cuddle, I gave him a scratch thinking "aw, nice, you arent usually this cuddly" and then he wee'd all over my leg.


 Eeeeww! Hahah..I've not been graced with that pleasure yet. I have a boer buck and an alpine buck.. The boer is very calm and doesn't really stink..
The alpine on the other hand...during rut he turns into this big walking gross thing with crazy eyes. He does stink but as the years go on I get used to it..He pees all over himself and others and his hair falls out on his face and legs...sometimes he pees on himself and then gives me the googly eye...Yuck! I do love him but I keep my distance until spring!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

sunshinegoat said:


> Eeeeww! Hahah..I've not been graced with that pleasure yet. I have a boer buck and an alpine buck.. The boer is very calm and doesn't really stink..
> The alpine on the other hand...during rut he turns into this big walking gross thing with crazy eyes. He does stink but as the years go on I get used to it..He pees all over himself and others and his hair falls out on his face and legs...sometimes he pees on himself and then gives me the googly eye...Yuck! I do love him but I keep my distance until spring!


I am laughing so hard right now. The googly eye. Omg. I have a Boer buck right now and am looking into an Alpine but ya'll are making me reconsider. LOL


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> I am laughing so hard right now. The googly eye. Omg. I have a Boer buck right now and am looking into an Alpine but ya'll are making me reconsider. LOL


 I like to paint pictures with words


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

You are great at it!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought a 2,yr old nigerian buck. He rode home in the back of our SUV as it was to cold to our him in a kennel in a trailer. He stunk and he was really romancing his old lady's as he left. But I can tell he is going to be a kind and gentle guy. He has been shown so walks Nicely on a lead. Since he has been here I've not seen any bad habits. Or bothering his pen mate. He does call to me when I walk out to see the goats. But he came from a real good home. Just had to much of his daughters to keep him any longer.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

That smell? Oh, it smells like money!


----------



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

ksevern said:


> That smell? Oh, it smells like money!


That is what I am hoping. We bought 2 Pygmy mix does 2 years ago then "acquired" a registered Nigerian doe last year. Bought a registered Nigerian buck last fall and left him with the ladies. He came from a farm with 6 or more bucks in the pen with him. He stunk! I had a separate pen for him till I wanted them to be together. He peed. He flared his lip. He grunted. After not even a month of being with the does and no other male nearby he stopped all of it. This was in November. Since then, he has been absolutely wonderful. No more peeing all over and he does have a slight residual odor but not bad at all. I won't bathe him because it is much too cold here. He lives with the does till next month (they are due after Easter) when he will be back to his own pen till fall for next years breeding.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a pygmy buck and the only time I can even detect an odor is when a doe is in heat. And it's not bad. Maybe the one you were looking at needed a good bath and start over. lol We had a Nubian that was really rank when does were in heat, but I could still smell him when I walked by and no does were in heat. Not as bad, but the smell was there. I don't mind the smell especially with my dwarf since once all the girls are bred he goes odorless. When the weather gets nice I will give him a bath and take care of all that peeing mess and clean that beautiful beard he has. I think it's the build up of all that nasty stuff that makes them smell so bad. Just like if a person never took a bath. Just my opinion.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

The young nd we have pees everywhere, he doesn't quite know yet how much is enough, but the older buck he was penned with didn't smell at all.. Neither of them did even though girls in heat were talking to them through the fence. My boer/Nubian doesn't usually smell except for the few days a doe is in heat


----------

